# Fanatic's Betta Journal



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello! I really thought I would start making this as my very own journal because I will soon be coming into bigger ownership of more bettas for my upcoming tank. 
There are some exciting plans to share so what a better way than to do it through a journal?

Anyone that doesn't personally know me, and a lot of you may not, then I will describe myself in a brief paragraph.

Hi, my name is Lunatic! I am an ecstatic betta keeper, and I have always been keeping them since I was a small child. I currently have four bettas, and many homes for all of my special guys. 
Looking forward to spending more time here, and hope to bond with other members here and share my journeys.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

*Entry 1*

So, now that I have quite a few more bettas than I used to, let's get into deeper detail with explaining them.
I originally had one betta and worked up to four at once, but I will come into ten this month.

*Luna:* Here is my oldest betta name, and this is one of my most special bettas out of all the others I have. I actually had a previous betta named this, who died last year. I decided to get another on the exact same day two years from the original purchase date and named him Luna. He's really special to me because he was my first betta after I stopped keeping them for a while. I really had great memories with him, and now we have a brand new start which I want to make the most of. I originally had plans to buy another one like the first, but they were out of the blue Veiltails. I spotted a really pretty Halfmoon which is now Luna Junior. He's also much smaller than Luna Senior was, he was almost an adult when I got him, and we all know that PetCo sells smaller bettas, along with a few larger ones.

*April:* I never had a female in a long time, so I didn't hesitate to take this girl home. She was absolutely tiny, no longer than a quarter when I saw her first, and now she has grown. She's a Delta with the dumbo ears, which is just too cute for her size. Those huge elephant fins are as big as her! I bought her a month ago and placed her in the brand new 10 gallon that was freshly cycled. Not long was she living there before I moved her to the new 20 gallon long, she's all alone in there and looks teeny in such a huge tank! I plan to start a sorority in that tank, she's the first member. She really loves to eat and waits in a special corner for me to feed her every night. She can bloat easily, so I really limit her meals which she doesn't favor very well.

*Santiago* He's my first crowntail in a long time, so I couldn't leave him there at the store! He's actually a yellow and blue variety which made me think of Hispanic themes, he also got his name from there. I had to keep him in an unfiltered container for a week until I was able to get the filter for him, then he was moved into his 2.5 gallon. I really like keeping him in this size, and he likes it too, it's not too small either. He originally had a bent ray when I purchased him, which I thought was from being squished in a tiny cup, and it straightened out somewhat after he was moved to a tank. He's very personable when I come around his tank, not scared of my fingers when I put them in the water. He seems to flare at his reflection a lot, so I had to cover up part of the glass with plants so he wouldn't see a reflection when the lights were on.

*Unnamed* Well, he doesn't have a name yet, mostly because I took away his original name. I actually rescued this one from a local car mechanics shop from where I clean the aquarium down there. He was all alone in a tank with freezing water, not to mention the terrible bloating he had going on. It almost felt that he was bloated to the point where he only stays at the surface because of the balloon on his tummy. I brought him home for myself and started a treatment to rid of the bloat. I have had him for almost two weeks, and he's nearly recovered, just a slight bit left. I gave him Epsom Salt baths and fed him peas, I also have been fasting him for the past three days, so I will be needing to finish his treatment by feeding the peas again. I moved him into a 10 gallon to heal, which has now become his permanent home for the rest of his life that he still has. 

Okay, so those are my bettas as of today!
I am going out later today to check out my store to find two new sorority females! I need to find the best ones that fit with my current ones.
Sororities can definitely be tricky, and I know. My plan is to find females of about the same size, and don't match exact colors. I want to look for a few special bettas that stand out from the others, otherwise I will just look at my store for some cute girls to bring home. I just hope that they won't be fussy, I will rehome all the ones that don't fit!

Alright, this is my first entry, I will be doing this daily or every few days, as often as I can!


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I just realized that the title isn't right.
Autocorrect changed it from "Lunatic" to "Fanatic" can someone change that?


----------

